# bebot



## Yubia

quisiera saber si bebot es una palabra filipina y si lo es ¿que significa?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sí existe la palabra bebot.  Es muy coloquial.  La traducción es chica.


----------



## Roshini

What's bebot? What does that mean? Is it a tagalog word?


----------



## LanceKitty

it's a colloquial tagalog word meaning lady/girl/chick/etc.


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Do people use in everyday conversations? I think its not very polite to use, babae would sound better, di ba? What do you think? Sige. Magandang araw kayo...


----------



## LanceKitty

People don't use it everyday. Here's another way of undertanding its usage... think, Dude for guys and _Dudette_ for girls 

The word *bebot* became popular in the 80's, if I'm right. It's rarely used now... but thanks to Black Eyed Peas, it's coming back with a vengeance!  

And Roshini, use Magandang araw "sa inyo", not "kayo."


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. but kayo is for you all, di ba? Sige. Magandang araw sa inyo!! ;P
Thanks again.


----------



## mylasalle

Hello Roshini,

Yes, you're correct in translating "kayo" as "all of you." 

However, I think the explanation why we can't use it in your example 

"Magandang Umaga kayo"

is because "kayo" can only be used as the subject pronoun and not the object pronoun. If "kayo" will thereby be used as the object, it becomes 
"sa inyo" or literally "to all of you."

Is Tagalog a lot similar to Bahasa Malaysia? I know some words are closely related.


----------



## kios_01

Yeah. "Bebot" used to be what guys would call the ladies, the girls, the chicks, the broads, etc. etc., colloquially.

It's rarely used nowadays. Too outdated, I think.


----------

